
Show HN: An automated company naming platform, released a free naming tool - daisyegeolu
https://www.appellita.com/company-name-generator
======
daisyegeolu
Hi Everyone, I built Appellita. I used an extensive dictionary, natural
language processing, and startup naming techniques to form the names. All the
names are pre-checked for domain availability as well. Check out the free Name
Ideation Lab while it’s still free. Feedback is appreciated!

